
Understanding the Emotional Response (2015) - thelastnode
http://alistapart.com/article/understanding-emotional-response
======
thedatamonger
document.evaluate("/html/body/header/h1/a", document, null,
XPathResult.FIRST_ORDERED_NODE_TYPE, null).singleNodeValue.style.marginTop =
"50px"

there fixed that for you.

